# EQ vs Nandrolone for bulk (concerned about red face from EQ)



## DaBeast25 (Jan 14, 2016)

Just looking for opinions... I've run NPP and Deca and like them, especially the joint relief I get, but I'm considering EQ.  However ANY cycle I've run ends up giving my a pretty red face I'm assuming from an increase in RBCs and I'm worried that with EQ it may just get out of hand...

Thoughts on this? and any other considerations on using one over the other


----------



## crab107 (Jan 14, 2016)

How old are you and do you check your blood pressure?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jan 15, 2016)

31, and my blood pressure isn't great... It's typically in the borderline range  130s/85ish.

I'm kinda thinking Deca or NPP again already after doing some brief research


----------



## crab107 (Jan 15, 2016)

Agh shit, 130's aint bad. Try it..it wont kill ya. Just lay in a tanning bed..lol


----------



## devildogusmc (Jan 19, 2016)

With EQ, you'll want to have labs done. Have used it long ago, and it caused me to need to have blood drawn, and thrown away.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Jan 20, 2016)

Do your research on the EQ.
There's no reason you shouldn't be able to run it as long as you donate blood.

I donate before, during and after an EQ cycle.

If you're not able to keep BP in check you should not run AAS at all.
130/85 while on cycle is quite good. 140/95 range you need to find something to control it at that point.


----------



## Dannie (Jan 20, 2016)

As pointed out donate blood as often as possible,  preferably double red cell, get yourself a good blood pressure monitor and take your supplements:
75mg gastroresistant aspirin
4mg garlic extract 

And if needed 

10mg cialis 

If still no help PM me and I shall get back to you with a list of few more supps to combat night blood pressure.


Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------

